# Pop-Up Image, Z axis!



## romie (Apr 24, 2004)

I have seen images that include the X,Y, and Z axis, in a still image, that takes on a three dimentional look to it. The X axis being the width of the image, the Y axis being the heighth of the image, and the Z axis being the depth of the image. The process depending on the image will have many separate images that make up the original image. For instance the final look will include the forground the X axis, the middle ground the Y axis, and the background being the Z axis. I am interested in the process of shooting the shot for the purpose of making it into a pop-up look to the image just as one can see in a pop-up book! Where as the image is flat on the page and when one opens up the book the image is separated from the other axis's! Being the X axis is separate from the Y axis and the Z axis is separate from the rest, all being a differant separate print of the original image! If anyone can steer me in the direction of the process it would be great!
Jerome sheppard
Boston, MA


----------



## markc (Apr 24, 2004)

romie said:
			
		

> The process depending on the image will have many separate images that make up the original image.


I've seen ones where a person will make several prints, cut out sections, and then mount them in a deep frame at different depths, making steps that give the feeling of depth. For instance, the background would be the furthest back, but they might take a second print and cut just the forground out and mount that closer to the glass. Is this what you mean?




> For instance the final look will include the forground the X axis, the middle ground the Y axis, and the background being the Z axis.


I'm not sure what you mean here. A single axis is a line with no width, so it's impossile to see. You need two axes to make a flat image that is viewable.


----------

